# Real ST fish or not?



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I consider myself as one of the datnoid's expert, but I would like to hear a second opinion before I make a decision

I found a ST datnoid sale thread in arowana club and what do you guys think it is?

Indo? or ST?

Comments are welcome and appreciated!

Thanks

http://www.arowanaclub.ca/forums/showthread.php?p=33016#post33016


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

I am no expert on datnoids, base on what I read they are_ wide bar NTT_. Its tail stripe are way different to ST, close to IT and looks like NTT but wider. Do have 2 NTT ( thin bar ) , 2 IT and a NGT.


----------



## Gibbus (Mar 29, 2010)

m_class is one of the most knowledge guys in canada about datnoids. Those are true ST datonids.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Gibbus said:


> m_class is one of the most knowledge guys in canada about datnoids. Those are true ST datonids.


I know, but over the board in MFK ... people have different opinons



http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?415666-Real-ST-or-Not/page2

Just like I talked to my friends in China and Hong Kong, a group said yes, it's a ST, and another group said, no, it's not a ST....

< I got lost in the process XD


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

i would consider them ST, in addition, all ST do come from diff locations and not just from one river system. that explains for some diff markings and base colors.


----------



## chen (Jun 4, 2006)

I too consider these guys to be a ST variant!. M_Class is knows his stuff knowing that he wouldn't put his reputation on bringing in wide bars and sell it as IT's, NTT's....


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

aaronc said:


> i would consider them ST, in addition, all ST do come from diff locations and not just from one river system. that explains for some diff markings and base colors.





chen said:


> I too consider these guys to be a ST variant!. M_Class is knows his stuff knowing that he wouldn't put his reputation on bringing in wide bars and sell it as IT's, NTT's....


200% for sure it's not NTT, NTT and ST looks so much different!



Thank guys for the positive input & if you guys accept them as ST, I think I am going to be rich soon!


----------



## bcarlos (Nov 19, 2009)

Gibbus said:


> m_class is one of the most knowledge guys in canada about datnoids. Those are true ST datonids.


X2, I've done business with Mike on multiple occasions. He knows his stuff.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> 200% for sure it's not NTT, NTT and ST looks so much different!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank guys for the positive input & if you guys accept them as ST, I think I am going to be rich soon!


LMFAO !!!!

I hear you on that one


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

http://i719.photobucket.com/albums/ww194/mrkmrkmrk/DatnoidsTaleMarkings.jpg

http://i719.photobucket.com/albums/ww194/mrkmrkmrk/DatnoidsTaleMarkings2.jpg

this not to offend anyone, just for info.....


----------



## fishlover1 (Aug 31, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> I consider myself as one of the datnoid's expert, but I would like to hear a second opinion before I make a decision
> 
> I found a ST datnoid sale thread in arowana club and what do you guys think it is?
> 
> ...


IMO these are widebars but not from Thailand. To obtain a widebar from Thailand is next to impossible expecially in North America.
These were from either Vietnam or Cambodia.The tail strips are different.
Other parts of the body are much identical.
This is the closest you can get to a true Thailand ST.

I guess Mike sold out the 1st batch of 5 and the 10 from 2nd batch DOA.
Does he still have some?


----------

